# Coopers Plastic Tap



## rt1 (10/4/10)

Hi, I have the standard coopers kit and after a few brews, I have some brown sediment inside the tap. Is there any way to clean it? Does the coopers plastic tap come apart? Thanks.


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/4/10)

They sure do.

You need to turn the tap so it is 1/2 way open...so the handle is horizontal. Then place the tap up against your kitchen bench so the spout in resting on the edge of the bench and the threaded end in up in the air. Get a wooden spoon and put the handle in the back of the tap and give it a whack...the tap should come apart then. Might take a bit of force but it works.

Pok


----------



## kelbygreen (10/4/10)

just soak in napisan overnight after each brew I never had a problem doing that no need to touch the fermenter with a cloth ether it all comes out with a good shake. But I do take the tap out and put the bung in and put the tap (with the tap open), bottling tube and airlock in the fermenter with the napisan


----------



## rt1 (10/4/10)

Thanks... Still having trouble seperating it... any other tips for getting the two sections apart?


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/4/10)

rt1 said:


> Thanks... Still having trouble seperating it... any other tips for getting the two sections apart?



Did you give it a good whack??? You might have to be pretty forceful.

As said make sure its 1/2 open....so the handle is horizontal instead of vertical, place tap on edge of bench and WHACK!!!

Give it a whirl, its worth it...you can always buy a replacement for about $2 from big w, kmart, bunnings, woolies etc.

Pok


----------



## Thunderlips (10/4/10)

rt1 said:


> any other tips for getting the two sections apart?


Yeah, don't bother.

Buy a snap tap and be done with it.
They are designed to come apart so cleaning is easy.

Been a while since I bought one but they are probably about $5 and will last you a long time.


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/4/10)

If you do replace with the above tap just make sure you done close a fridge/cupboard door etc on the tap otherwise you could make a nice mess!!


----------



## manticle (10/4/10)

rt1 said:


> Thanks... Still having trouble seperating it... any other tips for getting the two sections apart?



A piece of dowel will work better than a spoon. Doesn't need to be open but it can help. I bang mine on the ground on concrete. You need to have a finger covering the exit part of the tap as you bang. Firm grip.

Hard to explain but you will need to hit it with conviction.

Snap taps are good too (except when the little taggy bit decides to come off every time you open it too far). Best thing about them is that you don't have to worry if the thread on the fermenter is a little worn as you don't turn to open. I only have two left but i always make sure my bottling fermenter has a snap tap affixed.


----------



## rt1 (11/4/10)

Thanks for all your help. Will have another go, but if it's going to be a bastard to get apart every time then I think I will go for one of those others - can anyone recommend a cheap place in Melbourne? And do they have the same sized spout for the bottle filler to fit into?

Actually, while we are on the subject, where can I get a cheap hydrometer? Busted mine while pissed.... :-(


----------



## jiesu (11/4/10)

I would say big W for the cheap hydro and the twist taps. The snap taps would likely be a bunnings thing. 
The twist taps are a bastard to take apart you just need conoviction when you give it a whack. Don't worry about breaking the thing as 
they are easily replaceable. 

Manticle why do you use a snap on your bottling fermenter? Dont you leave the tap open with a bottling racking cane? Why would that make a difference?


----------



## Pennywise (11/4/10)

I didn't think those snap tap threads fitted the Coopers fermenter, the thread on my snap taps looks a bit bigger than the Coopers ones, mmm, will have to check when I empty the fermenters later today.


----------



## rendo (11/4/10)

Hi Guys,

I am liking the look of these snap taps. Any recommendations on where to buy? LHBS? Bunnings? boating shop?? Dunno....




Thunderlips said:


> Yeah, don't bother.
> 
> Buy a snap tap and be done with it.
> They are designed to come apart so cleaning is easy.
> ...


----------



## rendo (11/4/10)

Hi Guys,

I always break open and clean my tap(s) after every brew. However, since cleaning them, they are a bastard to turn. It can be turned, but it needs a bucket load more force than what it did when it was new. 

I *THINK* there must have been some sort of food grade grease in there keeping the tap all happy and free.

Anyone can verify this and then recommend a grease or something to keep it turning freely? Olive Oil?  




manticle said:


> A piece of dowel will work better than a spoon. Doesn't need to be open but it can help. I bang mine on the ground on concrete. You need to have a finger covering the exit part of the tap as you bang. Firm grip.


----------



## Pennywise (11/4/10)

I wouldn't bother with HB shops, bit too pricey. Go the bunnings route


----------



## rendo (11/4/10)

HI Guys,

Any thoughts on my sticky tap situation below:



rendo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I always break open and clean my tap(s) after every brew. However, since cleaning them, they are a bastard to turn. It can be turned, but it needs a bucket load more force than what it did when it was new.
> 
> ...


----------



## thesunsettree (11/4/10)

rendo said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Any thoughts on my sticky tap situation below:




hi rendo,

not that i've done it but i reckon some keg lube would do the trick

cheers
matt


----------



## Wolfy (11/4/10)

I know that others have said you can pull the taps apart with no problems - which is true - however, what I found is that after re-assembling the taps they are more prone to leak, and unfortunately you may not notice that leakage until after it's been fermenting in the fridge for a while.


----------



## KillerRx4 (11/4/10)

rendo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I always break open and clean my tap(s) after every brew. However, since cleaning them, they are a bastard to turn. It can be turned, but it needs a bucket load more force than what it did when it was new.
> 
> ...




Theres a locking tab that runs in a groove in the internal spigot that holds it all together. What happens once you bust the tap apart is this gets a burr on the edge & causes the extra friction when you put it back together.

You notice after you bust it apart the 1st time, you can pop it apart by hand from then on? 

I pull my taps apart every cleanup too. I used to use a can of food grade silicone spray (Helmar brand) in the taps when I put them back together but that stuff went up from ~ $2 a can to ~$10! 
Now I use a dab of silicone o-ring grease on the internal spigot then wipe it clean with a bit of paper towel, a spray of iodophor & pop it back together. Haven't replaced a tap in years!


----------



## manticle (11/4/10)

daft templar said:


> I would say big W for the cheap hydro and the twist taps. The snap taps would likely be a bunnings thing.
> The twist taps are a bastard to take apart you just need conoviction when you give it a whack. Don't worry about breaking the thing as
> they are easily replaceable.
> 
> Manticle why do you use a snap on your bottling fermenter? Dont you leave the tap open with a bottling racking cane? Why would that make a difference?


Always bottled straight from the tap - no cane.

After a while the threads get worn and when you turn the tap either on or off it comes loose. Snap tap avoid that.

Add to that stiff taps as mentioned - some fermenters I need a shifter to hold the tap in place while it turns.


----------



## Thunderlips (11/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I didn't think those snap tap threads fitted the Coopers fermenter, the thread on my snap taps looks a bit bigger than the Coopers ones, mmm, will have to check when I empty the fermenters later today.


You can get different sized snap taps.

Isn't the thread size on a Coopers fermenter the same as most other fermenters?


----------



## manticle (11/4/10)

I've got 4 x 25 -30 f ermenters of different sorts from different sources as well as 2 15 L and one willow cube with pre drilled tap hole. Both snap taps and turny-wurny taps fit all of them. 

Had 1 other 30 L that I recently threw away -same thing - one size fits all.


----------



## Jamieman (11/4/10)

INOX is the stuff to use.MX6 is the type.
Dont seem to be able to edit posts with firefox, hence typing above the quote.


rendo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I always break open and clean my tap(s) after every brew. However, since cleaning them, they are a bastard to turn. It can be turned, but it needs a bucket load more force than what it did when it was new.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelbygreen (11/4/10)

I havnt pulled my tap apart yet. As I say a overnight soak in napisan cleans it up been 6 brews out of one tap and never a infection. Although it started leaking so replaced it and bought 4 taps at bunnings they are like a few dollars so why bash them apart??? If you get 5 brews it cost you like less then 50cents a brew. 

Is there any reason I should take it apart??? As I say haven't had a problem as of yet but I wont say what I am doing is right.


----------



## Kevman (12/4/10)

I also do a regular soak in diluted bleach for 24 hours and never had any problems. Even after doing a darker ale and I can see a brown spot inside, the soak seems to get get rid of it. The only thing is that I open the tap up halfway as that seems to work the best at getting liquid all through the working parts.


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/10)

For the $2 at Bunnings I just replace the taps now and again and don't have problems.


----------



## Hatchy (12/4/10)

I pull my taps apart after every use. I thought it was slightly unnecessary until I pulled 1 apart to show a mate how to do it. It was full of hop flowers & I didn't use flowers in the brew I'd just bottled. I pull my taps apart every time now.

I use a chopstick on the benchtop with a bottletop under it so I don't mark the bench. It takes a fair bit of force but I've never broken 1. Having said that, I do have a supply of spare taps just in case.


----------



## Howlingdog (12/4/10)

Hatchy said:


> I pull my taps apart after every use. I thought it was slightly unnecessary until I pulled 1 apart to show a mate how to do it. It was full of hop flowers & I didn't use flowers in the brew I'd just bottled. I pull my taps apart every time now.
> 
> I use a chopstick on the benchtop with a bottletop under it so I don't mark the bench. It takes a fair bit of force but I've never broken 1. Having said that, I do have a supply of spare taps just in case.



Smear a little food grade lube on the tap before you re-assemble it and it will go back together easier and will turn on/off as smoth as glass.


----------



## cdbrown (12/4/10)

kelbygreen said:


> I havnt pulled my tap apart yet. As I say a overnight soak in napisan cleans it up been 6 brews out of one tap and never a infection. Although it started leaking so replaced it and bought 4 taps at bunnings they are like a few dollars so why bash them apart??? If you get 5 brews it cost you like less then 50cents a brew.
> 
> Is there any reason I should take it apart??? As I say haven't had a problem as of yet but I wont say what I am doing is right.



I used to just rely on the napisan to clear out the gunk in the tap. That was until I had a couple of infections which I tied back to the tap. Once I pulled it apart I was amazed at all the crap that was stuck in the grooves. The opening and closing of the tap allowed whatever bugs had been living in the groove to contact the wort. You'll notice the gunk when using the white taps instead of the black ones.

After every brew the taps get pulled apart and cleaned out. Not had a problem since doing that.


----------



## rendo (12/4/10)

I think this is what i need to do....is this is what you do howling dog?

I guess the LHBS is the best place for food grade grease? Our sponsors? I cant picture seeing this at the local woolies 

rendo



HowlingDog said:


> Smear a little food grade lube on the tap before you re-assemble it and it will go back together easier and will turn on/off as smoth as glass.


----------



## thesunsettree (12/4/10)

rendo said:


> I think this is what i need to do....is this is what you do howling dog?
> 
> I guess the LHBS is the best place for food grade grease? Our sponsors? I cant picture seeing this at the local woolies
> 
> rendo




hi rendo,

i get keg lube (food grade lube) from the lhbs

cheers
matt


----------



## rendo (12/4/10)

thanks matt...will do 



thesunsettree said:


> hi rendo,
> 
> i get keg lube (food grade lube) from the lhbs
> 
> ...


----------



## rendo (12/4/10)

Hi Guys,

What do you think about this grease....sounds ok? I have about 3 tubes of it in the shed  I think I will just get a tube of keg stuff to be safe, but this looks a winner?


​

http://www.ryemetal.com/downloads/wholesal...oration0505.pdf (page 14)

Rendo


----------



## jiesu (12/4/10)

Well it is food grade and a tap lubricant so go for it. I would go very easy on the quantity though it is not like you would need alot anyway.


----------



## Howlingdog (12/4/10)

rendo said:


> I think this is what i need to do....is this is what you do howling dog?
> 
> I guess the LHBS is the best place for food grade grease? Our sponsors? I cant picture seeing this at the local woolies
> 
> rendo




Yes, as long as it's food grade. The one on the right is from sponsor LHBS and the one on the left is from the big green shed.


----------



## MrGibbon (10/3/13)

BTW guys I contacted coopers here:

[email protected] or call 1300 654 455 (Aust only)

And they sent me a brand new tap of a different design, for free! Great customer service.

they even recommended using a little olive oil on the older style ones as a lube to keep the rubber good.

Here is the new tap design. One problem, you cant really attach anything to the end of it (externally) looks like you might be able to put a racking cane up inside though, but I haven't tested that yet.






Cheers


----------



## Amber Fluid (10/3/13)

I always spray mine with a little extra virgin spray.... you don't need much at all and it works a treat.

I must say, the new tap doesn't look as good as the old one.


----------

